# Orlando Magic vs. Portland Trail Blazers Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Wednesday November 24, 2004
Orlando Magic vs. Portland Trail Blazers, 7 p.m. ET









Orlando Magic
Coached by: Johnny Davis 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































S. Francis  | C. Mobley  | Grant Hill  | D. Howard  | K. Cato 

Key Reserves:






















T. Battie  | H. Turkoglu | P. Garrity 












Portland Trail Blazers
Coached by: Maurice Cheeks  

Projected Starting Lineup:




































Stoudamire | D. Anderson | Abdur-Rahim | Z. Randolph | T. Ratliff

Key Reserves:






















D. Miles |  Van Exel | R. Patterson 



Key Matchup:
Battle of the Small Forwards-















Grant Hill vs. Shareef Abdur-Rahim


My Prediction: The Magic are coming off a horrible game against the Pacers, yet still found a way to win. They usually play well after a bad game, and they're undefeated at home and against western conference teams so far this season. The odds are heavily favoring the Magic going into this one, I'll take our odds and say Magic win 89-81.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

hobo, I don't think the games Saturday the 24th of November...Wednesday makes more sense. :grinning:. Hey, at least you know someone actually reads through the game threads!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I think we should win this one relatively easily as well. Portland's not good and we're at home anyway. 95-82 Magic.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lachlanwood32</b>!
> hobo, I don't think the games Saturday the 24th of November...Wednesday makes more sense. :grinning:. Hey, at least you know someone actually reads through the game threads!


I use the same template for each game thread, I remembered to change the date but not the day of the week.  



> I think we should win this one relatively easily as well. Portland's not good and we're at home anyway. 95-82 Magic.


I agree. We've beaten Utah, Dallas and the Lakers at home, no reason why we shouldn't beat the Blazers. Grant Hill should have a field day on Abdur-Rahim on the offensive end, but he may also have some trouble containing Shareef in the post. Should be an interesting matchup for Hill all night long with SAR and then having to face the athleticism of Darius Miles off the bench. Francis needs to school Damon and Nick Van Exel. I think the Magic will win by 8-12 points. I'll say 92-83 Magic.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

An important note: If Grant Hill suits up for this one(and we have no reason to believe he won't), it'll be his 10th game of the season, and we all know what that means. Even he gets injured at any point over the rest of the season, his salary remains on the Magic's pay roll for this season and next season unless he opts out after this year.


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> I agree. We've beaten Utah, Dallas and the Lakers at home, no reason why we shouldn't beat the Blazers.


Heh. Useing logic when you're talking about us will just frustrate you.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dark Praetor</b>!
> 
> 
> Heh. Useing logic when you're talking about us will just frustrate you.


:sigh: Sadly, a good point. I'll be pretty mad if we lose this one though, especially with the game being at home and us having a few days off in between.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I don't know about the Magic in this game. They are coming off an unstable win against the Pacers, and I don't know what is going on with the effort of the Magic especially last game against Indi. If they can put out an effort in this game, I think they can seriously demolish the Blazers. The Magic are my pick in this game, only because I think Johnny "The Blockhead" Davis will be able to rally his troops to make a hard effort in this game.
Magic-97
Blazers-89


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

NBA.com's Preview of Tonight's Game 

ORLANDO, Florida (Ticker) -- The Portland Trail Blazers attempt to post consecutive road victories for the first time this season when they visit the Orlando Magic on Wednesday. 

On Tuesday, Zach Randolph had 24 points and a career-high five blocks and Derek Anderson added 19 as the Trail Blazers opened their three-game road trip with a 99-87 triumph over the Miami Heat. The victory snapped a three-game road losing streak for Portland. 

Shareef Abdur-Rahim posted 16 points and eight rebounds and Nick Van Exel scored 15 off the bench for the Trail Blazers, who improved to 5-1 when outrebounding their opponent, and extended their winning streak against Miami to five games. 

Randolph has scored over 20 points in three straight games and is leading the team with 21.2 points per game. 

Portland has won 10 straight games against the Magic, including five consecutive contests in Orlando. 

Led by Grant Hill's 28-point effort, Orlando snapped a three-game road losing streak with an 86-83 triumph over the Indiana Pacers on Saturday. 

Hedo Turkoglu scored 16 points off the bench and Steve Francis added 13 and seven assists for the Magic. 

Hill, who scored 32 points in a victory over the Utah Jazz November 17, has averaged a team-leading 21 points per game this season for Orlando, which is 4-0 against Western Conference opponents and also 4-0 at home.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Stevenson's in the starting lineup-- Mobley out AGAIN. :sigh:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

HOWARD!!!


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

DWIGHT HOWARD MONSTER JAM!!! That was pretty.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

11-7 Magic Mo Cheeks time out.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

God, what a FEROCIOUS jame by Howard. 4 points already for Dwight, Magic up 11-7. Nice to see Francis make the unselfish play and dish off to Stevenson on the break. Hill's looked sharp too, making a couple nice finishes on the break including an 3-point play.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic are making stupid turnovers, like they always do in the first quarter, but we're still up 16-11 with just under 3 minutes to go in the first quarter. Hill has 7 and Howard has 6 to lead the Magic.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

16-11 Magic at time out. Magic going to a bad consistant patteren with lots of turnovers in the first half, already with 5 with 5 minutes left in the first quarter.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Nice offensive rebound and pass by Howard. 23-15 Orlando with 4.4 seconds left in the first.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

End of the first, Magic up 23-15. Great first quarter from Dwight Howard. What a great pass that was to Nelson from the perimeter. 6 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists and 2 blocks from Dwight in quarter number 1. Francis was 0-4 from the floor, but did contribute with 3 rebounds and 3 dimes. Overall, good quarter from the Magic.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

23-15 End of first quarter Magiuc winning. Francis with zero points on 0-4 shooting. Dwight Howard 6 points 2 Blocks 3 rebounds. Grant Hill is our #1 scoring attack thus far, and look for him with a huge speed advantage on his man, SAR.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Magic up by 7, DeShawn Stevenson is playing surpirsingly well.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Magic up 40-36, Francis 0-7.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

End of 1st half, 44-41, Magic lead. Francis with only one field goal in the first half and Howard finished with either 3 or 4 rebounds. Good start for the Magic.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Sluggish finish to the quarter for the Magic. Sloppy play from everyone, only up 44-41 at the half. Dwight's in danger of not getting 10+ rebounds for the first time in his NBA career, but he's played well. Turkoglu's had the hot hand for the Magic, and has hit 3-4 from long range. Overall, the Magic just need to take better care of the ball and make better decisions in the 2nd half. 

Turnovers:
Magic- 14
Blazers- 6


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

For a few minutes we looked beautiful in the first quarter. After that, blah.

Turkoglu carrying us again for awhile.

Francis again needs to pick it up. He and Hill are throwing the ball all over the court tonight.

Hey, that Dwight Howard guy has got some hops.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

A couple of sweet dunks for Dwight in the first half. He needs to come back with a strong second half though, and not disappear like he's been doing recently.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight's 10+ rebound streak might be in a little jeapardy. Especially if Johnny has him out most of the 4th like he usually does.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Whole team looks a little tired tonight... Not sure why.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Magic down by 6, 6:39 left in 3rd. As for Howards streak, it's probably over with only 5 rebounds thus far.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Geez, where's the foul call for D-Ho.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Weird game. D-Ho can't grab the boards, Hill not hitting, Francis not hitting.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Put in Brandon Hunter.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Magic down by 10 playing the ugliest basketball I've seen out of them in a while. Lackadazical pass stolen and put in by NVE.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Put in Brandon Hunter.



Amen to that.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

About time Steve. Get your *** in the game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Bah, crap quarter.

This will be big if we pull this game out. Pretty much nothing going right since the first quarter. Every team has these types of games, but the really good ones can still win them.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Magic down by four going into the fourth quarter, and the one good streak that was shown in that quarter was turnovers--- only 2 for the whole quarter. Other than that, I think they are just really tired, and thats what's hurting them most, along with poor shot selection.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Thank goodness again for Turkey glue. Without him this game we'd be losing by 20.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

We keep shooting bricks like this, they are going to have to replace the rims.

Side note, Jameer has hit a couple of shots. Played decent. Jameer hasn't been hitting, but he has beautiful form on his jumper.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow ... Cato tonight so far 7 pts, 11 rebs. 5 blocks


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

TURKEY GLUE!! 25 PTS!


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Hedo Turkoglu huge momentum shifter with the tri-factor.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

HEDO TURKOGLU!!! 25 POINTS IN THE GAME!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

This team is going to give me a heart attack before the year is over.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> This team is going to give me a heart attack before the year is over.


:laugh: 

Tonight, lots of Jekyll, a little Hyde.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Randolph has been unguardable tonight.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

:upset: Terrible loss. This one got away from the Magic, and it should've gone in the win column. Neither Hill nor Francis played well at all, and the Magic just flat out played stupidly.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

What was with that shot Hedo took when it was 85-81? Terrible decision on his part to take a contested, fallaway 3-pointer.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

That game was so stink.

If it weren't for Hedo we would have lost by 30.

Bad loss. Streak over for Dwight. Hill bad offensive game. Francis bad offensive game. Garrity terrible game. 

Can't get much worse than that game.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

two words... blazer defense


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>quick</b>!
> two words... blazer defense


Nah... We had a ton of turnovers that weren't caused by defense, just throwing the ball away. And Hill, Francis, and Garrity had plenty of open looks that they normally make. You can't credit the defense when guys miss wide open shots.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah... We had a ton of turnovers that weren't caused by defense, just throwing the ball away. And Hill, Francis, and Garrity had plenty of open looks that they normally make. You can't credit the defense when guys miss wide open shots.




I'm not here to bash any of you, but when are the Blazers going to be recognized for their defense.

They are after all 3rd in the league in points against. They must be doing something on defense.

And every time you play Portland you should all just come to grips with the fact that Francis will suck. For whatever reason he doesn't play well against us.

The main reason you guys lost I think was becasu NO ONE can stop Zach Randolph, and if our guards hit close to 40% of their shots he is unguardable.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plain and simple, the Magic played stupidly and made dumb turnovers all game long, it wasn't Portland's defense. Zach Randolph caught fire in the second half and Damon Stoudamire hit a couple key 3's at the right time for Portland.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Yahoo Recap 

NBA.com Recap


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)




----------

